# हैरी पॉटर  Stories in hindi - Must See thread



## Pearl Groupz (Jul 23, 2008)

*हैरी पॉटर और पारस पत्थर*

उपन्यास की इस पहली कड़ी में जब हैरी 11 साल का था, तब उसे तन्त्र-मन्त्र और जादू-टोने के विद्यालय हॉग्वार्ट्स का रखवाला हैग्रिड बताता है कि वो एक जादूगर है और उसे उसे हॉग्वार्ट्स के प्रधामाचार्य डम्बल्डोर ने वहीं पढ़ने का न्योता दिया है। इस तरह हैरी पहली बार जादुई दुनिया से परिचित होता है और हॉग्वार्ट्स में दाख़िला ले लेता है। काफ़ी रोमांचक ज़िन्दगी के बाद उसने अमरता देने वाले पारस पत्थर को प्रोफ़ेसर क्विरल के सिर में घुसे वोल्डेमॉर्ट के हाथों से बचाया।

*हैरी पॉटर और रहस्यमयी तहख़ाना*

हैरी को अपने दूसरे साल में हॉगवर्ट्स में जाने से पहले अंकल वर्नन के घर एक घरेलू जिन्न_(House Elf),_ डॉबी मिलता है। वो हैरी से हॉगवर्ट्स न जाने को कहता है। डॉबी हैरी से यह कहता है कि हॉगवर्ट्स में इस साल भयानक घटनाएं घटेंगी । लेकिन हैरी डॉबी की चेतावनी को नज़रंदाज़ करते हुए हॉगवर्ट्स पहुंच जाता है । वहां वो अपने पुराने दोस्तों (रोन, हरमायनी, निविल,आदि) से मिलता है । मैलफॉय से हैरी की दुश्मनी बढती है, वही वो अपने नए गुप्त-कलाओं से रक्षा _(DADA)_ के नए टीचर, एक-दम बेवकूफ गिलड्रॉय लॉकहार्ट से मिलता है । स्कूल में कुछ ही दिनों में अजीबो-गरीब घटनाएं होने लगनी हैं । कुछ बच्चे बे-जान पाए जाते है । इसी बीच हैरी को अजीब सी आवाज़ें डाराने लगती हैं । कुछ आगे चलकर पता चलता है कि किले में एक रहस्यमयी तखाना है, जिसको नागेश-नागशक्ती (Salazar Slytherin)ने बनाया था ताकि वो मग्लू _(Muggle)_बच्चों को मार सके क्योंकि नागेश नागशक्ती चाहता था कि जादूगरों की विद्या केवल जादूगरों के पास रहनी चाहिए (यानि शुद्ध-खून_(Pure Blood)_) । केवल नागशक्ती का वारिस की रहस्यमयी तखाने को खोल कर उस भायानक जीव को बद्ज़ात बच्चों पर छोड सकता था । हैरी को सबसे पहले मैलफॉय पर शक होता है कि वो नाग-शक्ती का वारिस है । लेकिन बाद में शक का निशान हैरी पर आता है जब हैरी सबके सामने सर्प-भाषा बोलता है (क्योंकि नागेश-नागशक्ती भी सांपों की भाषा बोल सकता था) । फरवरी के महीने में हैरी को मायूस-मीना_(Moaning Myrtle)_ (एक आत्मा, जोकि लडकियों के बाथरूम में रहती है) के रहने की जगह (लडकियों का बाथरूम) से एक बे-नाम डायरी मिलती है । उस डायरी पर कुछ नही लिखा था, सिवाय 'टॉम मरवोलो रिडिल' के । फिर बाद में हैरी इसी डायरी के द्वारा देखाता है कि पचास साल पहले हॉगवर्ट्स में टॉम रिडिल नामक एक छात्र पढता था । हैरी देखता है कि कोई किसी मरी हुई लडकी को ले जा रहे हैं । फिर टॉम हैग्रिड के पास जाता है और कहता है, "भयानक जानवर पालतू नहीं होते । मरी हुई लडकी के मां बाप कम से कम यह तो चाहेंगे कि मुजरिम को सख्त से सख्त सज़ा मिले । तुम्हारी छ्डी ज़ब्त हो जाएगी और तुम स्कूल से निकाले जाओगे ।" बस यह देख हैरी को हैग्रिड पर शक होता है । बद्ज़ात बच्चों पर हमले बढ जाते हैं । इसी बीच, हरमायनी भी बे-जान हो जाती है । हैरी और रोन को पता चलता है कि वो जानवर काल-द्रष्टी है और उसकी आंखों में देखने से मौत हो जाती है । अंत में रोन की बहन, जिनी को काल-द्रष्टी रहस्यमयी तहखाने के अंदर ले जाता है । हैरी, रोन और गिलड्रॉय लॉकहार्ट के साथ जिनी को छुडाने मायूस-मीना के पास जाते हैं । उन्हे यह मीना से पता चलता है कि वो बाथरूम में मरी थी, बडी पीली आंखें देखने से । रहस्य थोडा सुलझता है, और उन्हें तहखाने का रास्ता पता चल जाता है । तहखाने के अंदर नाग-शक्ती का वारिस होता है टॉम रिडिल, जिसने जिनी को वश में करके यह खेल रचा था । टॉम लोर्ड-वोल्डेमोर्ट का एक स्वरूप होता है । आखिर कार हैरी काल-द्रिष्ट से युद्ध करता है और टॉम को खाक कर देता है । फिर सब कुछ सामान्य हो जाता है और हैरी पॉटर का दूसरा साल यही खत्म होता है ।

*हैरी पॉटर और अज़्काबान का क़ैदी*

उपन्यास की इस तीसरी कड़ी की कहानी में जादूगरों की जेल अज़्काबान से एक क़ैदी सिरियस ब्लैक भाग निकलता है, अपना "बदला" लेने के लिये । सिरियस जेम्स पॉटर का दोस्त हुआ करता था । पहले हैरी ने सोचा की सिरियस बदमाश और लॉर्ड वोल्डेमॉर्ट का अनुयायी है और उसीने उसके माँ-बाप को धोखा देकर उनकी हत्या करायी थी । पर भाद में पता चलता है कि सिरियस मासूम था और हत्या जेम्स के एक अन्य दोस्त पीटर पेटिग्रू (वर्मटेल) ने करायी थी । हैरी और हर्माइनी की मदद से सिरियस कानून की पहुँच से बाहर भाग जाता है (पर वर्मटेल भी फ़रार होकर वोल्डेमॉर्ट से मिल जाता है) ।

*हैरी पॉटर और आग का प्याला*

उपन्यास की इस चौथी कड़ी में हैरी को हॉग्वार्ट्स में ज़बरन तीन-जादूगर प्रतियोगिता में भाग लेना पड़ता है जिसके तीन चरण हैं और जिसमें तीन जादू-विद्यालय भाग लेते हैं । पहले चरण में हैरी ड्रैगन से लड़ता है, दूसरे चरण में झील के पानी के नीचे संघर्ष करता है और तीसरे चरण में उसे भूल-भुलैया में से ट्रॉफ़ी लेनी होती है । उलटे वो और उसका सह-प्रतिद्वन्दी (सॅड्रिक डिगरी) ट्रॉफ़ी छूते ही लॉर्ड वोल्डेमॉर्ट के पास पहुँच जाते हैं, जहाँ वर्मटेल सॅड्रिक का कत्ल कर देता है और हैरी के ख़ून की मदद से वो लॉर्ड वोल्डेमॉर्ट को जिस्मो-जान समेत ज़िन्दा कर देता है । मगर हैरी वोल्डेमॉर्ट की पकड़ से इस बार भी भाग निकलता है । वोल्डेमॉर्ट के वापिस ज़िन्दा हो कर आने की बात को ब्रिटेन का जादूमन्त्री कॉर्नेलियस फ़ज झूठ करार देता है ।

*हैरी पॉटर और मायापंछी का समूह*


कहानी की शुरूआत में प्रिवेट ड्राईव में एक दमपिशाच आता है। वो डडली पर खेल के मैदान में हमला कर देता है, लेकिन हैरी डडली को पितृदेव सम्मोहन (enatronus Charm) के द्वारा बचा लेता है। फिर एक साथ कई चिठ्ठीयां आती है और हैरी को नाबालिग जादूगरी के नियमों का उल्लंघन करने पर हैरी की जादू के मंत्रालय की अदालत में पेशी के बार में एक खत भी आता है।
 फिर हैरी को अदालत में हाज़िरी देनी पड़ती है। उसपर एक मुक़दमा दायर किया जाता है, एक ऐसे छोटे से अपराध के लिये जिसमें वो बेगुनाह था। पर मुक़दमे में उसे बेगुनाह साबित कर दिया जाता है। इसके बाद वापिस हॉग्वर्ट्स में जादूमन्त्री कॉर्नेलियस फ़ज की बेबुनियाद दख़लंदाज़ी शुरु हो जाती है। गुप्त कलाओं से रक्षा विषय के लिये मन्त्रालय से जादूमन्त्री की सचिव डोलोरिस अम्ब्रिज आती हैं जो सरे आम हैरी को झूठा करार देने पर तुली रहती हैं। बाद में अम्ब्रिज विद्यालय की प्रधानाचार्या भी बन जाती है। अंत के दिनों में सिरियस को बचाने के लिये हैरी और उसके कई दोस्त जादूमन्त्रालय के रहस्य विभाग पहुँचते हैं जहाँ वोल्डेमॉर्ट भी आ जाता है। हैरी तो इस बार डम्बल्डोर की वजह से बच जाता है, पर सिरियस मारा जाता है।


*हैरी पॉटर और हाफ़-ब्लड प्रिंस*

उपन्यस की इस छठी कड़ी में हैरी को डम्बल्डोर की यादों के द्वारा वोल्डेमॉर्ट (टॉम मार्वोलो रिडल) की पहले की ज़िन्दगी के बारे में काफ़ी कुछ पता चलता है । उसी साल एक नया जादूमन्त्री बनता है : रूफ़स स्क्रिमेजर । उधर हैरी को जादुई काढ़े की क्लास में एक अजीब और बेनाम किताब से बहुत मदद मिलती है, जिसका मालिक ख़ुद को हाफ़-ब्लड प्रिंस कहता था । हैरी और डम्बल्डोर ऐसा मानकर चलते हैं कि वोल्डेमॉर्ट ने ख़ुद को अमर करने के लिये अपनी आत्मा को छः या सात टुकड़ों में फाड़ा था और हरेक को एक होर्क्रक्स में डाल दिया था । हैरी और डम्बल्डोर एक होर्क्रक्स को नष्ट करने एक गुफ़ा में जाते हैं लेकिन उनके निराशा ही हाथ लगती है, क्योंकि होर्क्रक्स नकली निकला । इसके बाद हैरी का सबसे कम पसंदीदा अध्यापक प्रोफ़ेसर स्नेप अवादा केदाव्रा अभिशाप से डम्बल्डोर को मार डालता है ।

Like Mine Posts Plz Say thanks

Source: *hi.wikipedia.org


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

yeh sab kuch tittar bittar hua kyu lag raha hai


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Jul 23, 2008)

i think u are unable to see this post properly..may be in ur pc hindi fonts not installed...


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 23, 2008)

mast hai yaar..mayoos meena and naagesg naagshakti..hahahahaha...pitradev sammohan (patronus charm) hahahaha  toooooo much !


----------

